# nosebleed??



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

My 3 year old nubian doe has a nosebleed! Not too bad, just a little blood coming out of the nose so you can see it.

I noticed some dried blood on her nose yesterday. 

Do goats get nosebleeds? Why?? I'm all worried b/c we had a dog who sneezed and got nosebleeds (my goat isn't sneezing) and she had a malignant tumor and we had to put her down


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Is it dry where you are? I have never heard of a got with a nose bleed, but I will look it up on my vet forum. Good luck. I am sure someone will know. Is it possible that she smacked her nose on something or someone?(another goat).


----------



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

I was thinking she may have hit her nose on something. Yes it is actually dry where I am... not like desert dry, but we haven't got a good rain in a week or two. I'm in Northern Pennsylvania.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Also, if they are browsing, grazing, or simply eating hay, it is very possible for them to ram a stem up their nose into the soft skin.....its a possibility anyway. :shrug:


----------



## rranch (May 19, 2006)

Our rottie had nose bleeds and snottiy nose(sneezed) alot for about a year. The vet never did diagnose it until the tumor growth on his leg showed up. It turned out to be a very advanced cancer. We also thought he just had bad hip displasia. 
The vet just couldn't see it. But we kept him for an estra year. Good luck.


----------



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

Yea she doesn't really sneeze or anything, there's no snot. I'll just watch it. 

Perhaps she just got a nosebleed like humans do?


----------

